# Lightweights material for a desk top



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone know of some kind of lightweights material I can make a desktop from. I am making a desktop for my wife on a motorized standing desk frame. I wanted to keep it lightweight. Normally I would glue up some cherry or some hardwood to make it. Is there some kind of honeycomb material I could use and where to buy it?
I am thinking of making it with a curve at the spot where you would sit so I would need to be able to deal with a curve.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Make a torsion box


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't make a desk from cherry and not use a desk pad. Customer spent a several grand on one and marked it all up by using a ball point pen and writing on single sheets of paper


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I used to make a lot of lap desks and always used pine because of the weight.
I second using a pad on top of it.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Make a torsion box


The torsion box crossed my mind but I never built one. I’m sure I could look on line and get some ideas how to build one. I thought about using a hollow core door and cut it to shape and use laminate for the top and edges. Probably have to laminate the bottom too for balance.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Actually, if you have an I kea store near you, (and who doesn't?) you may be able to pick up a super lightweight tabletop that will work for you. 

You don't even need to buy legs with it.

Andy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Anything light I use fir plywood. A little heavier is 5mm rated underlay.

You can make a plywood and foam glued up sandwich if you need more strength.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

This motorized desk frame is rated for 300 pounds. So I might just use sheet goods with a built up edge and laminate.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Actually, if you have an I kea store near you, (and who doesn't?) you may be able to pick up a super lightweight tabletop that will work for you.
> 
> You don't even need to buy legs with it.
> 
> Andy.


great idea , some of their panels are surprisingly both light and strong


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I just looked at an Ikea desk top.It says it is a honeycomb structure paper filled. So pretty much like a hollow core door.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

nickko said:


> I just looked at an Ikea desk top.It says it is a honeycomb structure paper filled. So pretty much like a hollow core door.


similar but much stronger honeycomb


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

nickko said:


> I just looked at an Ikea desk top.It says it is a honeycomb structure paper filled. So pretty much like a hollow core door.


That's probably what you want. Like a hollow core door, but without the saggy spots.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't used laminate in years but when I did I contact cemented it to particle board. Can you put laminate on luann or birch veneer hollow core door using contact cement?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

nickko said:


> I haven't used laminate in years but when I did I contact cemented it to particle board. Can you put laminate on luann or birch veneer hollow core door using contact cement?


Yes. I'd do two coats on the luan or veneer.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

i think hollow core door would do well . you could add another skin if you needed a stiffer surface .grab a used dr ,cut it up you golden .


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

My first desk in business was a luan hollow core door, trimmed the edge with ogee, and slammed it down on two filing cabinets. I polyurethaned the chit out of that sucker, it was like glass when I was done 😆


----------

